# Alloy Wheel Refurb



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Does anyone have any recommendations for an alloy wheel refurbing company?
I want a quality finish.

Cheers!


----------



## mdouglas (Feb 6, 2008)

If you are willing to send them by Courier, Lepsons in Gillingham, Kent do a top rate refurb. Complete strip back to bare metal. Their premises are amazing, spread over about 5 units of an industrial estate. Each unit is for a separate stage of the process.

They are one of the few companies that seem able to deliver a good finish on polished and lacquered rims e.g. 19" E46 M3. I had them do all four in the original Shadow Chrome finish for my M3 and they were top drawer.

http://www.lepsons.com/index.html


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Phil H said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for an alloy wheel refurbing company?
> I want a quality finish.
> 
> Cheers!


Have you had a look at www.thewheelspecialist.co.uk

They have a branch in Manchester which a coupl eof guys on the Audi forums recommended

CM


----------



## joeturner (Feb 23, 2007)

I just used Juswheels after finding them on here 

He rebuilt a set of BBS RM split rims for us to a superb standard.

He is based in Nottingham.

Another one I have used is Sweeney Sherlock in Birmingham. Did a great job on a set of VW wheels we wanted refurbed and powder coated white.

The company cheekeemonkey recommended have nationwide branches. Although I would stay away from the Birmingham branch as they really don't seem to want business, and after seeing the finish on a set of our wheels I wouldn't go back.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

I wanted to use Juswheels but he doesnt do it anymore


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

mdouglas said:


> If you are willing to send them by Courier, Lepsons in Gillingham, Kent do a top rate refurb. Complete strip back to bare metal. Their premises are amazing, spread over about 5 units of an industrial estate. Each unit is for a separate stage of the process.
> 
> They are one of the few companies that seem able to deliver a good finish on polished and lacquered rims e.g. 19" E46 M3. I had them do all four in the original Shadow Chrome finish for my M3 and they were top drawer.
> 
> http://www.lepsons.com/index.html


Phil Sorry for the slight hijack 

mdouglas do you have any pics of your wheels finished in shadow chrome?


----------



## bannan (Jun 20, 2007)

I've heard wheelwizard are pretty good, they are mobile too. check the site for your nearest guy


----------



## mdouglas (Feb 6, 2008)

Apologies, I don't have any photos as I chopped the M3 in against an E60 M5 just before Christmas.

But I am a perfectionist and they were indistinguishable from the original finish. I had them long enough to know that the finish was not just superficial.

I can't overstate how professional the whole setuup is at Lepsons. Well worth the 2 hour journey there and back.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

more like 6/8 hours for me


----------



## JPW (Feb 15, 2008)

Laptab have a pretty decent reputation and the finished wheels that I have seen look superb.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

JPW said:


> Laptab have a pretty decent reputation and the finished wheels that I have seen look superb.


same Co. as the wheel specialist


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

mdouglas said:


> If you are willing to send them by Courier, Lepsons in Gillingham, Kent do a top rate refurb. Complete strip back to bare metal. Their premises are amazing, spread over about 5 units of an industrial estate. Each unit is for a separate stage of the process.
> 
> They are one of the few companies that seem able to deliver a good finish on polished and lacquered rims e.g. 19" E46 M3. I had them do all four in the original Shadow Chrome finish for my M3 and they were top drawer.
> 
> http://www.lepsons.com/index.html


how much do they charge?


----------



## mdouglas (Feb 6, 2008)

£80 per wheel including tyre refitting/balancing.


----------



## vtec160bhp (Jun 19, 2006)

A1 wheels in bilston Wolverhampton
Excellent work on my 19" M3 Evo wheel


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

mdouglas said:


> £80 per wheel including tyre refitting/balancing.


----------



## cadds (Oct 6, 2008)

*Alloy Wheel Repair*

After scanning the internet and getting recomendations I narrowed it down to 2 companies, being local to me - the wheel specialist and smart care repair.

In the end I went with Smart Care based on price and they did a fantastic job - really pleased !


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

pics?


----------



## cadds (Oct 6, 2008)

After scanning the internet and getting recomendations I narrowed it down to 2 companies, being local to me - the wheel specialist and smart care repair.

In the end I went with Smart Care based on price and they did a fantastic job - really pleased !


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

cadds said:


> After scanning the internet and getting recomendations I narrowed it down to 2 companies, being local to me - the wheel specialist and smart care repair.
> 
> In the end I went with Smart Care based on price and they did a fantastic job - really pleased !


repost!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

old post


----------

